# Hopedale Bound



## jams97ls (Sep 2, 2015)

Heading to Hopedale the first week of November, will be taking my Waterman. Would love to speak to someone with local knowledge or even get together and fish one day. I have only fished Louisiana once but the guys I am going with have been before, one lived there at one time. Any information on general areas to fish, or avoid, and any insight on wind direction and tides would be very helpful. Also, if anyone can recommend a good chart or map that would be helpful too. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Palomar (Aug 24, 2015)

There is a ton of stuff on the net...
here are a few links to get you started.

http://www.lafishblog.com/featured-fishing-spots/






http://www.louisianasportsman.com/l...eports&event=view&action=list_reports&catID=1

hopefully the weather will cooperate. If it does you should do well and you wont have to run very far... 

you fly fishing or using conventional tackle?


----------



## jams97ls (Sep 2, 2015)

Palomar said:


> There is a ton of stuff on the net...
> here are a few links to get you started.
> 
> http://www.lafishblog.com/featured-fishing-spots/
> ...


Thanks for the info, I have found a fair amount of stuff online but its hard to beat talking to someone with local knowledge. We will be using both fly and spin. Thanks agin


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Light falling and or Nip tides are my favorite because the water is clearest. Big fish will be on the outside Islands. Small fish will be in the duck ponds. there are fish everywhere.


----------



## Palomar (Aug 24, 2015)

jams97ls said:


> Thanks for the info, I have found a fair amount of stuff online but its hard to beat talking to someone with local knowledge. We will be using both fly and spin. Thanks agin



Shoot me a PM in about two weeks with a way to get in touch...


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Wish I could give firsthand knowledge, but the only time I was down in that area, my motor wouldn't start!

Beautiful place, good luck on your trip!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I must say, that's the first time I have ever heard someone refer to Hopedale as beautiful.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

jmrodandgun said:


> I must say, that's the first time I have ever heard someone refer to Hopedale as beautiful.


When you're raised in Oklahoma, any marsh is beautiful!


----------



## jams97ls (Sep 2, 2015)

Palomar said:


> Shoot me a PM in about two weeks with a way to get in touch...


I will do it. Thanks to everyone who responded!


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Buy the SMS chart they sell at the marina. Choose your banks based on wind and sun. It's so easy it should be illegal.


----------

